# Orfi Contract



## lgroves (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi guys. I have a problem I was hoping I could get some help with.
I'm scheduled to go to Egypt this Summer to see a guy I've been talking to for years. I'm not going to lie- we were planning on getting... well, personal with each other, if you catch my drift.
I don't feel like signing an Orfi contract, and I see it as a waste anyway. Every time I try to book us a room together, I get denied because I plan on having an Egyptian guy staying in the same room with me. I get it, thats the culture, and thats fine. But are there any tricks to get past this? I've seen things about renting an apartment for a bit, but I'm on a budget, and I'm not even planning on staying for a week. Any advice is GREATLY appreciated. Thank youuuu.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

lgroves said:


> Hi guys. I have a problem I was hoping I could get some help with.
> I'm scheduled to go to Egypt this Summer to see a guy I've been talking to for years. I'm not going to lie- we were planning on getting... well, personal with each other, if you catch my drift.
> I don't feel like signing an Orfi contract, and I see it as a waste anyway. Every time I try to book us a room together, I get denied because I plan on having an Egyptian guy staying in the same room with me. I get it, thats the culture, and thats fine. But are there any tricks to get past this? I've seen things about renting an apartment for a bit, but I'm on a budget, and I'm not even planning on staying for a week. Any advice is GREATLY appreciated. Thank youuuu.


.


Those are the rules of the country and no hotel or landlord will allow you to occupy the same room without some form of marriage contract so please don't ask people to tell you if there is a way round it, because by doing that they would be telling you something that is illegal in Egypt. Anything that is illegal is not allowed to be posted on the forum and will be deleted immediately.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The only advice I can give you is ... condoms, you will not be the first person to get down and dirty with this guy, those of us who live in Egypt know only too well how things are here.. be safe


----------

